# Is this not the cutest scarf



## jdb (Mar 6, 2011)

This is really so cute, sorry no pattern but had to send the pic. You have to order it ready made. Has any one ever tried to make anything like it??
Found it on penterest.

http://www.etsy.com/listing/159895094/parrot-scarf


----------



## Pegsay (Dec 15, 2013)

Here is the active link

http://www.etsy.com/listing/159895094/parrot-scarf


----------



## Jean Large (Nov 29, 2013)

For that much money I can make a dozen plan scarves for my family.


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

Ummm...not for me. Did you catch the price!!!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

While I admit the price is way out of my budget for a scarf, it truly is reasonably priced considering the originality of the pattern and the quality of the yarns used. In a boutique venue she could charge and easily receive even more!


----------



## furgee (May 30, 2011)

That is precious. Wonder why kind of clasp is used. Wonder how much money she might make if she sold the pattern.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

I saw a Santa scarf at RH that is similar LOL.


----------



## PapillonThreads (Mar 23, 2012)

Very cute idea! Wish I was clever enough to figure out a pattern... :XD:


----------



## jdb (Mar 6, 2011)

PapillonThreads said:


> Very cute idea! Wish I was clever enough to figure out a pattern... :XD:


You and me both :-D I wonder if the knitter inclosed some kind of a clothespin type clasp in it for a fastener? I remember seeing the Santa scarf sometime back, so cute.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Definitely for a bird person!


----------



## jdb (Mar 6, 2011)

Maryannee said:


> Ummm...not for me. Did you catch the price!!!


Yeah, way out of my range. Pinterest was showing a fox & a bager also.  I'm sure children would love ones with the little animal faces.


----------



## jdb (Mar 6, 2011)

Pegsay said:


> Here is the active link
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/159895094/parrot-scarf


Thanks Pegsay, I wonder why when they post those webs, they seem to always have the s after http.? Didn't notice that before I copy & pasted this time. I've run into that before.


----------



## Pegsay (Dec 15, 2013)

jdb said:


> Thanks Pegsay, I wonder why when they post those webs, they seem to always have the s after http.? Didn't notice that before I copy & pasted this time. I've run into that before.


I'm not computer savvy, just know that the "s" needs to be removed thanks to other KP members!


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Nice, too pricey for me, hmmmm... let the hunt begin for a big bird pattern, if we all look someone will find it


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

All the patterns are cute. Especially like the ski goggle hats.

A person could use magnets to hold the scarf together.
This pattern uses a hair clip. http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEfall02/PATTveganfox.html

Elle


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

It's darling, my granddaughters would love one.


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

mopgenorth said:


> While I admit the price is way out of my budget for a scarf, it truly is reasonably priced considering the originality of the pattern and the quality of the yarns used. In a boutique venue she could charge and easily receive even more!


I also think it is well worth the price.


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

Ellemck said:


> All the patterns are cute. Especially like the ski goggle hats.
> 
> A person could use magnets to hold the scarf together.
> This pattern uses a hair clip. http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEfall02/PATTveganfox.html
> ...


Very clever idea!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I totally agree.

It's a gorgeous scarf with high quality yarn.



mopgenorth said:


> While I admit the price is way out of my budget for a scarf, it truly is reasonably priced considering the originality of the pattern and the quality of the yarns used. In a boutique venue she could charge and easily receive even more!


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

I am involved with a bird rescue and one of the girls ordered the pattern and paid $28 and hasn't received it yet.


----------



## janechris (Jun 5, 2011)

I was surprised at the price and even more surprised that it is machine made. Have never used a knitting machine and am wondering how long it would take to make that way.


----------



## Cronewbie (Mar 12, 2014)

Ellemck said:


> All the patterns are cute. Especially like the ski goggle hats.
> 
> A person could use magnets to hold the scarf together.
> This pattern uses a hair clip. http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEfall02/PATTveganfox.html
> ...


Wow, thanks for the link...looks very similar.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Sorry, it's cute but outrageous amount of money for a scarf.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

It is adorable..but the price? $132.00!,,


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Would love to knit this scarf for son's fiancé who has an African Gray bird. Wish there were a way to buy the pattern.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

The hair clip is a great idea... I bet if we put our heads together we could find some nice clips.. 

I agree the price is up there then I read the comments and one lady bought 3.. wow I would love to live in a world where spending that much money on a scarf is chump change


----------



## missvonniev (Mar 27, 2011)

It looks as if the head is made similarly to creating a sock heel. I haven't knitted socks yet, but that, and the clip, must be the trickiest parts. I'll bet someone here can figure it out.


----------



## Crafting101 (Jun 30, 2012)

WOW - I do love it but not for that price!!! If I could find the pattern though, I would definitely try to make 1!!!!

Edey


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

It's beautiful but to pricy for me.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

This is just adorable!

Hazel


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

It's great but I bet if you put your heads together you could come up with the pattern. How about using a cud dearly duck head . Just a idea.


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> While I admit the price is way out of my budget for a scarf, it truly is reasonably priced considering the originality of the pattern and the quality of the yarns used. In a boutique venue she could charge and easily receive even more!


only for people with more dollars than sense!!! there are free 3-D parrot patterns on ravelry and the rest is just a scarf. some sort of spring clip for the beak and voila! $100.00 saved!. and an arrogant over priced designer circumvented....all good!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

jdb said:


> Thanks Pegsay, I wonder why when they post those webs, they seem to always have the s after http.? Didn't notice that before I copy & pasted this time. I've run into that before.


the "s" on the http means the site is secure, usually sites where you are going to use a credit card or give personal info has this "s". You should always look for it when before you give any of the info above. I always check my banking site to make sure it has it. But, it you are sharing a website that has it, you have to remove the "s" for the link to be good.


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

eneurian said:


> only for people with more dollars than sense!!! there are free 3-D parrot patterns on ravelry and the rest is just a scarf. some sort of spring clip for the beak and voila! $100.00 saved!. and an arrogant over priced designer circumvented....all good!


Do you have the link for the 3D parrot patterns on Ravelry? Thanks.


----------



## Crafting101 (Jun 30, 2012)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=parrot

Here is what i found with the search - both in crochet and knit.

Edey


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Very cute!
But not a parrot, it is a cockatoo.


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

Patty Sutter said:


> Very cute!
> But not a parrot, it is a cockatoo.


slight adjustment in colour will rectify. do you make everything in the exact same colour and yarn as every pattern you have?

wow!


----------



## Bobbie9 (Apr 14, 2011)

Pegsay said:


> I'm not computer savvy, just know that the "s" needs to be removed thanks to other KP members!


The "s" in https means that it is a secure site. That's what you want if you are using a credit card.
;-)


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

The "s" indicates the web site is encrypted if you choose to purchase. Plus other concerns of security are protected.


Pegsay said:


> I'm not computer savvy, just know that the "s" needs to be removed thanks to other KP members!


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

She calls it a parrot but it looks more like a cockatoo. I think the head of the bird is made like the heel of a sock and she added the crest as a separate piece sewn on so it stands up. The beak might be crocheted with some kind of clothes pin or hair clamp inserted and stitched in for a clasp. Once the head is made three dimensional it is probably just knitted flat in what like like brioche stitch or ribbing.

Very creative! And a lot of work. Not surprised at the pricefor such a unique design.


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

Here's a couple more pictures. The head is just a sock heel!


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

The length of the scarf is done on a machine. I would love it if someone could write out the pattern. The designer never sent it to a woman I know after she paid for it.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

jdb said:


> This is really so cute, sorry no pattern but had to send the pic. You have to order it ready made. Has any one ever tried to make anything like it??
> Found it on penterest.
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/159895094/parrot-scarf


 That is a cute scarf, but too pricey
Just have to comment. When oh when are the styles going to change to when a woman or girl fix their hair it doesn't look like a rat's nest. They work so hard in getting their hair to look so horribly messy. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

jdb said:


> This is really so cute, sorry no pattern but had to send the pic. You have to order it ready made. Has any one ever tried to make anything like it??
> Found it on penterest.
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/159895094/parrot-scarf


Darling! Looks like a sulfur crested cockatoo!! Would LOVE the pattern...had an umbrella 'too until he died of natural causes...such a funny bird!!


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

Not at that price


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Jean Large said:


> For that much money I can make a dozen plan scarves for my family.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Paula N (Jul 16, 2014)

Awesome


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

eneurian said:


> slight adjustment in colour will rectify. do you make everything in the exact same colour and yarn as every pattern you have?
> 
> wow!


No, I guess you are right.
Sometimes I'm too literal!


----------



## Phyllis (Jan 20, 2011)

Yes! its gorgeous and unusual. I love it. Maybe some genius on KP can figure it out. Only the head looks difficult.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Is there anyone on here clever enough to figure out the pattern?


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

PapillonThreads said:


> Very cute idea! Wish I was clever enough to figure out a pattern... :XD:


The head of the bird looks like the heel of a sock...you can do it!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

PapillonThreads said:


> Very cute idea! Wish I was clever enough to figure out a pattern... :XD:


It looks to me like the heel of a sock is used to make the head, then the crown feathers look similar to I-cords sewn on. They are really adorable. We have several parrots for pets, so these would be a big hit with my family!


----------

